# My First and an Addition - Muir Woods PA



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

First time I did a train set since I was a young lad, so I started off with this in late 2017, the fictitious town of Muir Woods PA. 

Now I'm doing a scenic addition as you'll see here all in HO scale.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice layout!


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

the campground is a nice touch


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Which is the addition? I think I've seen the Batmobile before!


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

The addition has the forest, campers, KFC, radio station and tower.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

View attachment 543152


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

More aminals


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

More stuff


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

At some point soon I'll be adding an led campfire and some streetlamps.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a very nice looking layout, a lot of fine details.  

Magic


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Today's addition, ranger's lookout tower


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

More cars today


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Got the campfire in today. Very impressed with Evan Designs lighting products.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

'53 Ford Customline wagon for the campers, a a streetlamp


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Parking lot light


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Rangers need light too


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Aerial view 1


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

@KG Bird , what size is your layout? Looks relatively small. I'm planning a small HO layout that's a basic oval and want to use it to showcase some automobiles. Yours is good inspiration.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

vette-kid said:


> @KG Bird , what size is your layout? Looks relatively small. I'm planning a small HO layout that's a basic oval and want to use it to showcase some automobiles. Yours is good inspiration.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That photo is just 1/2 of the layout. That section is 3 feet wide and 5 feet long. 

The addition I recently added is another 4 feet long. All in HO scale.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Aerial view 2


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Is that the Busch flexible roadway? Or something else?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

vette-kid said:


> Is that the Busch flexible roadway? Or something else?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk



Yes, it's Busch and some Mini Hiway as well.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Some street level shots


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

A new coal hopper car and some moonshiners


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking really great so far! 
Can I ask where everyone gets those water towers? We had one two blocks from my house growing up. They tore it down when they built a round tank. I would love an ho scale one on my layout. I remember trying to get into it a couple times. I remember when it wasn’t locked up a couple times.


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

BigGRacing said:


> Looking really great so far!
> Can I ask where everyone gets those water towers? We had one two blocks from my house growing up. They tore it down when they built a round tank. I would love an ho scale one on my layout. I remember trying to get into it a couple times. I remember when it wasn’t locked up a couple times.


That water tower can be found on Hobbylinc.com


BigGRacing said:


> Looking really great so far!
> Can I ask where everyone gets those water towers? We had one two blocks from my house growing up. They tore it down when they built a round tank. I would love an ho scale one on my layout. I remember trying to get into it a couple times. I remember when it wasn’t locked up a couple times.


Hobbylinc.com carries them

Water Tower


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Nefarious moonshiners


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

Hobos


----------

